# Cruise stocks listed on the ASX?



## russia2 (22 January 2010)

Cruises are gettiing more popular and I was wondering if there is any cruise buisinesses listed on the ASX.


----------



## Bigukraine (22 January 2010)

russia2 said:


> Cruises are gettiing more popular and I was wondering if there is any cruise buisinesses listed on the ASX.




 First i would like to say dyor but for the hell of it i'll try and point you in the right direction . Assume you are allready trading so google the company web site and invester info is usually there if not give them a call and ask if they are! simple !!!!


----------



## ChilliBlue (25 January 2010)

You can try

OCE - Ocean Capital Limited

Macro Corporation runs Ocean Spirit Cruises 

JET - Jetset Travelworld Ltd own some crusie liners at last reading

AHD - Amalgamated Holdings Limited own a fleet of Sydney Harbour charter vessel and commuter boats

Harvey World Travel Ltd runs a cruise club 

Hope this helps but remember your own research is the best.


----------

